# Acrylic Portrait Feedback



## Kaelico (Feb 15, 2018)

This is the first portrait I've done and I'm new to painting so I was hoping to get some constructive criticism. It's of Tom Hanks, based on a reference picture and done in acrylic. It's meant to be realistic but not photo-realistic. Positive and negative feedback welcome!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Spectacular portrait. You don't need any lessons but I'm sure if you can do this well right out of the box, you'll be heading down that photo realism rabbit hole. Be careful


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

What a cracker for a first, Well done. Remember with any portrait it is in the eyes. Get the eyes right and work from there. But I repeat this is a very good first, I would like to put my name to something as good as that.
Steve.


----------



## dhari425 (Mar 4, 2018)

I think it's very good. I recognized him immediately. 
For constructive criticism, I think you could work on putting more of his personality in the portrait. Catching someone's personality is really the only reason to do a portrait.
I don't know if you tried this yet - look at your portrait in reverse in a mirror. It gives you a whole new perspective. It helps me see what is off in my portraits. After doing the mirror check, I can hardly believe how off some of my proportions are - I'm not saying yours are, but I find this very helpful.
Overall I think you did great!
Dana


----------

